# 6wts for steel?



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

i know most guys use a 7 or 8wt fly rod for steelhead, but does anyone use a 6wt? i know on the pa tribs there are a bunch that do but i seldom here of it on our side of the fence.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Use a 4 weight when 5X tippet in gin water.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

why such a large tippet?


----------



## On the Fly (Mar 6, 2011)

Rapman,
I have used a 6wt. because it is the heaviest I have. I nymph exclusively with egg patterns and San Juan worms, so I don't cast very far. I have seen a large steelie caught on 5 wt. but it was very difficult for the fisherman to land.The heavier rods are probably more practical, but for the little steelhead fishing I do, I'm stickking with what I have and its working fine. 

Fly


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

fly, some of the guys i know in pa use the same set up for nymphing. they do use ten foot rods. these days i use a spinning rod for the little i do steehead, but i was curious if 6wts were used over here also.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

My backup rod is a 5/6 wt and I've landed a few hundred on that one without issue. I have a good friend who landed a 17.5lbs male in a PA stream on a 3wt but he likes using light tackle. I am more concerned about leader size.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

i steelhead on the V with a 5/6 9'6" rod, although i use a 7/8 redington reel, i have NO problem landing fish, 2x leader and similar tippet has always been my program though. certain fly "experts" at certain shops in sheffield have nearly scolded me for using anything less than an 8wt, but i've never had a problem safely releasing fish.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Let me start out by saying that i stopped fishing for steelhead 6 or 7 years ago---

The concern is for the fish and not whether the angler can crank it in and beach it. A long battle on a light rod might not kill the fish within eyesight of the angler but it can occur much later by reducing the stamina of the fish or lower its resistance to infection. A heavier rod might allow the fight to end early and will reduce the stress on the fish when released.

Matching the rod weight to the fish become more evident in saltwater where the fish are much stronger and faster. Also the fact that if you fight a fish on too light of tackle, it will become lunch for a cuda or shark.

If you are going to kill the fish, then it makes no difference.


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

I am by no means a veteran and im on here to learn, but literature and knowledge passed on to me has always indicated that the reel more directly facilitates quick landing of fish. Shallow water nymphing, landing a good sized steelhead was much easier once I used a nicer 8wt reel on my 6wt rod. Im not out there to watch my backing rip off the spool, I just feel a 6wt is a good rod that can be used for many species without having to have 1000 bucks worth of rods. ledslinger, I was always told not to beach fish as well, what are your thoughts on if that changes the approach a little?


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Dsoy---

you were given good advice about beaching, its pretty rough on the fish.

Some of the fish that i was catching were pretty beat up. The fishery is by most part a "catch and release" project and its up to the people that support that fishery to educate the anglers on "proper" techniques and care of the fish so they can return to the lake and make another run as a 32 incher.

8wt rods were my choice when i was fishing for them but I dont know if they are enough rod for the fish in the pacific northwest.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

6wt for steelhead, might be a little light if you fish the a large trib, take for example the grand, fish are holding in fast water, the weight you might need to get the fly in front of the fish might exceed the capibilities of the rod. I use a 6/7 wt rod that's 10 1/2 foot, the length helps make up the difference for slinging lead out.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

ledslinger said:


> Let me start out by saying that i stopped fishing for steelhead 6 or 7 years ago---
> 
> The concern is for the fish and not whether the angler can crank it in and beach it. A long battle on a light rod might not kill the fish within eyesight of the angler but it can occur much later by reducing the stamina of the fish or lower its resistance to infection..


this. a lot of people dont realize this. the fish can die literally days after its been played out too much. centerpinning has a huge side kill by this means. and just for the record, ny dnr told us this. 

I use a 6wt usually. 5wt in smaller streams. if the fish are too big or head into current, Ill just snap them off on purpose rather than spending 20 minutes horsing it in.

this year is different, I'm developing my own set up. I plan on using one of those cheap bamboo poles while using fly line are no reel.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

One have to match the line weight to the size of the fly.
Cannot use 2X tippet for #18 nymph when fishing in clear water. Kinda like trying to fly a kite on a heavy rope. *So if fishing light tippets like 5X there is* *no way to horse the fish around with any rod.* When I fish a small creek like Arcola for steel, that you can almost jump across, I whip out my 4 weight short rod that is only 6.5' long. I can land a fish with that short 4 weigh setup fast when I swing good size streamers on 1X tippet in stained water. The short rod has lots of backbone due to its shortness. Besides that, it would be hard to fish that small creek with anything longer.
Like some said before me: Big water big rods, small water small rods. I just like to add: Big or heavy fly heavier rod 6 to 9 weight, tiny flies light tippets calls for lighter rods 3-6 weight.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I use a 7wt but my buddy had to use his 6wt as back up once and i didn't notice a diff in landing time.


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Most of the guys I have fished with out west use switch or spey rods. Just because the streams and rivers are so darn big. Need a switch or spey to cover the water.
I use a 7wgt or an 8wgt. Mostly the 7wgt, 10 foot. Makes it easier to mend the line when swinging flies.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I am a big fan of my 6 weight for steel. In fact, I have an 8 and keep it with me but I feel like it's clumsy compared to my 6. I can also land a 30" steelie in under a minute on that setup just about every time. When you are ready to get the fish to come to you, just try to blow up your rod - he'll come right to you! The problem is people not believing how much pressure a rod, or tippet, will take during a battle. I was using 8lb maxima over the weekend for king salmon and was doubling a ten weight over pretty brutally with it. Just put the pressure on and you can land the fish in a heartbeat with a 6 weight. No sweat.


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

Clayton said:


> The problem is people not believing how much pressure a rod, or tippet, will take during a battle.



I tend to agree with this. My average rod weight, relative to the size of the fish I fish for, has tended to go down gradually as I've gained experience. Big flies still call for big rods sometimes, but when fish size, not fly size, is the primary concern, I am often fishing rods lighter than other people. And I'm landing fish much more quickly than I used to, despite the lighter rods.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Ya I agree! Its how you play the fish. after a few good runs that bad boy is tired out. All i do is retrieve when its resting and let um run when they take off and i've never played a fish longer than 5 mins!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Fishaholic69 said:


> Ya I agree! Its how you play the fish. after a few good runs that bad boy is tired out. All i do is retrieve when its resting and let um run when they take off and i've never played a fish longer than 5 mins!


Another fun trick: If they jump, you can yank good and hard and turn them to face you and they'll usually swim straight at you onto the bank!

Ok, not usually, but it works sometimes and it's so much fun with it does haha.


----------



## bucksfins (Oct 1, 2011)

I used a 5/6 weight for years with great results, I switched to an 8 weight and will never go back.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

bucksfins said:


> I used a 5/6 weight for years with great results, I switched to an 8 weight and will never go back.


Use bobber with that setup?


----------



## fishmaster22 (Apr 20, 2005)

Scott makes a 10 ft 6 Wt that is great for steelhead fishing in Ohio streams. It has enough back bone to throw larger streamers or a two fly rig with an indicator. Its also great for protecting small flies with lighter leaders. I have been fishing one for over 5 yrs without a problem. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

I personally like to get them in as quick as possible so they can swim off just fine. I use to fish lighter, but that was BEFORE fluorocarbon! Now, I can fish my 7wt switch rod with heavier tippets, but the same consistent results as lighter tackle. Plus, my landing ratio is very high and when the occasional 12-15 lb fish crushes that streamer, I know its a mono y mono fight and I'm NEVER out gunned.


----------

